# Confo critque on my *hopeful* new gelding, barrel prospect.



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa399/LovesMyDunnBoy/imagejpeg_2_45.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Not a Confo expert so I may be wrong a lil bit but from what I can see from that particular picture is a steep croup. I wonder if that affects power? barrel horses need a powerful hind end. His shoulder angle seems a lil steep as well and his withers seem high. Need better pics that's for sure. Pretty coloring though.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

That's what I saw, the steep croup and was wondering how it coukd effect him in.anyway one knows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Just read this on a Confo article
A very short, steep croup is associated with straight hind legs (post-legged; Figure 9g) and predisposes the horse to concussion injury in the hock.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

His legs didn't look all that straight to me though. Hmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I've read a few things saying it's not a huge deal in barrels, they even feel like they push off the barrel better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh ok. I wasnt sure when it came to barrels I've never had a barrel horse with a steep croup to judge by.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay, I'm thinking he'll be okay! Especially for what I'm wanting to do lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah he should be a fine playday horse. My barrel horse has a long back and he does a great job for the playdays  plus the horse your buying isnt expensive you could get your money back on him cause he is pretty.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm hoping  I think I've got a pretty good deal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone else?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe when u pick him up and u can take better pics of him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

It turns out I'm not picking him up until next Saturday 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Awe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

He's very pretty - be sure to post pictures when you get him!!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, I sure will. Here's some more his owner sent me actually! 

Trigger pictures by LovesMyDunnBoy - Photobucket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone else? I'd really like a confo crit done on him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

